# Am I missing something?



## viacin (Nov 26, 2008)

Are my eyes deceiving me, or is this simply the greatest ebay rip off ever?

http://cgi.ebay.com/52-GRAMS-OF-14K-AND-10K-GOLD-FILLED-BROKEN-SCRAP-LOT_W0QQitemZ120335365084QQihZ002QQcategoryZ10992QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

52g of 14k and 10k GF mixed lot for that price!? Thats crazy. I'm trying to figure out what is this guy is doing right (or wrong) that's getting that kind of price? Perhaps the free market scenario has simply ran amuck. Now I know that ebayers are world renown for their gullibility, but certinaly one of them owns a calculator!

Times like these one wishing to be wise must stand back and learn. I see nothing special about him nor his listing that would ever command such a price for cheap gold. Does anyone else? Perhaps I'm missing something.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Nov 26, 2008)

I put an 8 ounce lot of costume jewelry on ebay a few months back. It started at a buck and ended up over $60. It was total garbage, the bottom of the barrell. Not too sure what the bidders were thinking. I didn't make any undo claims in the description.

This fall my dad picked up a ten pound bag of costume jewelry and GF from a rummage sale. They charged him $1 for a full paper bag. Later, it got thrown out with the recycling. There might have only been a few grams of actual gold in it but it would have been worth $1000 in small lots. Imagine the look on the recycling workers face when they found that bag!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 26, 2008)

Most likely someone that thinks gold filled means filled with gold

Jim


----------



## Oz (Nov 27, 2008)

EBay can bring good prices for junk because the world is full of dreamers.


----------



## deserdog (Nov 27, 2008)

My sister and brother in-law always buy bags of bags of costume jewelery. But they go through it and find some valuable pieces. The best they found was a micro mosaic brooch, from the late 18oos or early 1900s, and they got over $700.00 for the one piece!


----------



## viacin (Nov 28, 2008)

$700? wow. Talk about found gold. I bet they were excited to say the least.

I won a auction for "40g of gold plated jewelry" for $3.75 + free s&h. It arrived wednesday, and boy was I supprised. First off, the gold plated lot weighed 63.4 grams, not 40. And second, I found a 10k ring in the mix that weighs 4.8 grams. The ring is marked, and tested 10k. I dunno how in the world the seller missed it. Finally some good luck for me maybe. I've managed to collect that 4.8g 10k ring, and another 14k 4.3g ring on ebay for all of about $10.


----------

